# New Forgeworld Chapter Tactics



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Updates for all previous space marine characters and their chapters tactics

Enjoy!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/F/FWchaptertactics.pdf

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/C/Charcterupdate.pdf


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for pointing this out


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet.
Thanks for taking the time to post the links.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Whelp, that settles it, when I make Space Marines I'm using Carcharodons haha

It sounds like they'll play a lot like how Black Templars used to.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Huzzah.........
That settles it, must start project log for my raptors......:biggrin:


----------



## bastex (Feb 13, 2011)

If "insert name here" is part of an army then he will always be the army’s Warlord, regardless of the Leadership value of other HQ choices

maybe a cock up but if all the hq's are in the secondary detachment they are still the warlord ?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

_'Whilst these rules should be considered official, in the name of good sportsmanship you should inform your opponent when using these Chapter Tactics as they may not be familiar with them.'_

Well there's interesting new wording.

In other news, Mnemonic Redaction Protocols are what I'll be taking every damn game, because they're _really good._ You get Divination from your Grey Knight Battle Brothers, enhanced Deny the Witch, and on turn three you declare that three units (which is really kind of a lot, since it's actually four when you account for any Quad-Gun you may have) get Tank Hunters or Skyfire or some other really good rule.

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm so doing an ordeo hereticus force using the frateris militia, sisters of battle and red hunters. Will have to figure out how it could work though, that would be one main army and two allies as it is and that's not even including an inquisitor which is in another book, so thats 3!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How does "By this Seal" trait work for sisters of battle and red hunters considering neither can have inquisitors right?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

A very interesting list of Chapter Tactics. It almost makes me want to field my Blood Angels as a C:SM force. But I must be patient.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Carcharadons Chapter Tactics are all I've wanted out of Codex: Space Marines for a while. Or at least, close enough. I can take or leave the rage thing... but the ability to buy Tactical Marines an extra close combat weapon is such a big thing to me that if that were literally all the Chapter Tactics gave, I'd use it in a heartbeat. 

While we locally don't use Forge World rules in tournaments, as the TO, I don't get to play in the tournaments anyway. During pickup games, escalation leagues, and the like, though... Forge World rules are good to go, and I may switch from Ultramarines to Carcharadon Chapter Tactics for my Lions Rampant (who favor decisive close-range firefights and close combats, but are, genetically speaking, Ultramarines).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> the ability to buy Tactical Marines an extra close combat weapon is such a big thing to me that if that were literally all the Chapter Tactics gave, I'd use it in a heartbeat


Ever thought of playing Carcharadons out of the BA codex? Not to ignore this:



The Son of Horus said:


> my Lions Rampant (who favor decisive close-range firefights and close combats, but are, genetically speaking, Ultramarines)


just a thought.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Ever thought of playing Carcharadons out of the BA codex? Not to ignore this:
> just a thought.


Not really. The Carcharadons themselves don't really interest me. I played my Lions Rampant out of Codex: Blood Angels for a chunk of 5th edtion, not because I wanted to field more assault squads than normal, but because I wanted to be able to bring a pair of assault squads and still have three independent land speeders. 

The thing is, I really want an army that plays like Codex: Space Marines-- tactically flexible, adaptable, and with a lot of options. And with that tactical flexibility in mind, I want to be able to give my Tactical Squads a close combat weapon. Not trade in the bolter, mind you-- have a bolter, a bolt pistol, and a close combat weapon. Like Chaos Space Marines, Grey Hunters, and now Carcharadons. Having that extra close combat weapon drastically increases the tactical flexibility of a Tactical Squad. For my own Chapter, the thought process behind that is that they're zealots, but they honor the Codex Astartes-- they're tactically flexible and can perform equally well in any situation, but have a preference for close actions. That extra close combat weapon really reflects that well, too, I think. 

Playing them out of Codex: Blood Angels would be fine if I were after just having assault squads as Troops choices. But, I don't want to give up the boltgun for the chainsword.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> How does "By this Seal" trait work for sisters of battle and red hunters considering neither can have inquisitors right?


I've been wondering about that one as well. Unless there's an option to add an Inquisitor to a Red Hunters force that I'm not aware of, it seems that the rule simply doesn't work at the moment. The fact that it refers to 'Sisters of Battle' and not 'Adepta Sororitas' suggests the writer hasn't been keeping up with their Codexes and doesn't know they don't get Inquisitors any more.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

They couldn't come up with sheets for all their characters, why not Shadow Captain Korvadae? I hate to be the one, but that's one I really like using.

Lein


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think sisters should of got an inquisitor entry anyway. Grey Knights have a Ordo Malleus Inquisitor, Death Watch an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor and Sisters an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice to see that Minotaurs still can get the Preferred Enemies: Space Marines rule through Moloc, I was a little concerned when I saw they didn't have it in their Chapter Tactics.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Minotaurs still can get the Preferred Enemies: Space Marines


This cracks me up. I will have to look into the history of this chapter...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Basically the Minotaurs are the 40k version of what the Space Wolves used to be.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Basically the Minotaurs are the 40k version of what the Space Wolves used to be.


The High Lords of Terra's lap dogs :grin:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> Not really. The Carcharadons themselves don't really interest me. I played my Lions Rampant out of Codex: Blood Angels for a chunk of 5th edtion, not because I wanted to field more assault squads than normal, but because I wanted to be able to bring a pair of assault squads and still have three independent land speeders.
> 
> The thing is, I really want an army that plays like Codex: Space Marines-- tactically flexible, adaptable, and with a lot of options. And with that tactical flexibility in mind, I want to be able to give my Tactical Squads a close combat weapon. Not trade in the bolter, mind you-- have a bolter, a bolt pistol, and a close combat weapon. Like Chaos Space Marines, Grey Hunters, and now Carcharadons. Having that extra close combat weapon drastically increases the tactical flexibility of a Tactical Squad. For my own Chapter, the thought process behind that is that they're zealots, but they honor the Codex Astartes-- they're tactically flexible and can perform equally well in any situation, but have a preference for close actions. That extra close combat weapon really reflects that well, too, I think.
> 
> Playing them out of Codex: Blood Angels would be fine if I were after just having assault squads as Troops choices. But, I don't want to give up the boltgun for the chainsword.


Adding the combat weapon is what keeps me going back to the idea of playing C:SM. Of course I play Assualt Marines more with my BA, but an extra attack on my Tactical guys would be great. As you said, more versatile. And FW even gave you an out with your Lions Rampant. There are at least two Chapters listed, which are successors of a C:SM Chapter but use different tactics. So you can be the "radical outcasts" of the Ultramarines. 



Ddraig Cymry said:


> The High Lords of Terra's lap dogs :grin:


Lmao.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> In other news, Mnemonic Redaction Protocols are what I'll be taking every damn game, because they're _really good._ You get Divination from your Grey Knight Battle Brothers, enhanced Deny the Witch, and on turn three you declare that three units (which is really kind of a lot, since it's actually four when you account for any Quad-Gun you may have) get Tank Hunters or Skyfire or some other really good rule.
> 
> Midnight


This. Just put Coteaz on the Aegis and go to town. Hell, you can put him on the Aegis, AND put him in a squad of Missile Devs.

also...


Did anyone notice in the other document, the one with the rehash of all the characters, that the Lamenters special character has a modification on the Glaive Encarmine? That it now counts as a Power Lance/Power Sword hybrid? Could this be a suggestion that Blood Angels are starting to be worked on, and the mystery of what sort of weapon they are is being identified?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Amusingly, the Mnemonic Redaction Protocols can be given to Characters, and since it's a transferable USR it applies to whichever squad they join. Like your new GK Battle Brothers. You go Psycannons with Tank Hunter, or Force Weapons with Monster Hunter, and apply pain.

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Did anyone notice in the other document, the one with the rehash of all the characters, that the Lamenters special character has a modification on the Glaive Encarmine? That it now counts as a Power Lance/Power Sword hybrid? Could this be a suggestion that Blood Angels are starting to be worked on, and the mystery of what sort of weapon they are is being identified?


I just looked and I really do hope that becomes the profile for the Glaive Encarmine. Very nice. Of course, I'd never seen the character before and he is quite nice too. Has Dante's statline and Lemartes' bonuses if wounded, all for 50 points less than Dante. And other than not having a Jump Pack, his wargear and rules are quite nice. Just might use him.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I had to laugh when I read the astral claws one, its almost that FW saw the Tyrants legion list and said, yeah those bikers are way overpriced lets tag something here so their not as bad.

Huron is also now a beast


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice to see that Lias Issodon, Tarnus Vale and Azhara Redth are still broken beyond all hell.

Lias Issodon means that yeah, his reserves are coming in (which all Outflank, because Scouts), his entire army is in your face with Stealth and a big blob of Shrouded, and he's going to bitch slap one of your tanks or backfield units before the game starts before sitting back and shooting Rending bolters into your ass.

Tarnus Vale resurrects 5th edition, and shits all over Iron Hands. Would you rather have +1 repair rolls and It Will Not Die or BS5 and Tank Hunters on EVERY TANK IN THE ARMY, while all your Land Raiders, Rhinos and Razorbacks snap up a 5+ Invulnerable? Yeah, I thought so.

Azhara Redth is just really solid, handing out Shrouded, Interceptor, Night Vision and Prescience like a bitch and no, charging him is a really bad idea.

Midnight


----------

